
Mexico's oil industry now has an organized-crime problem - wslh
http://www.businessinsider.com/mexico-oil-price-budget-cuts-and-theft
======
bobby_9x
Mexico doesn't have a drug problem, they have a corruption problem.

This is more proof it.

~~~
a3n
They do likely have a corruption problem, but this seems more like
lawlessness.

